# Uber Tests Taking Even More From Its Drivers With 30% Commission



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Tests Taking Even More From Its Drivers With 30% Commission*

Ellen Huet

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/05/18/uber-new-uberx-tiered-commission-30-percent/

This article was the result of these forum threads:
*Uber's cut*
*By Patrick123 in SF*
*
One week, DONE. Sorry not worth it and 20% my ass its 30% 
by uberclone in San Diego

drivers paid sliding scale by sdrick in San Diego.*


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

send everything to Sarah Lacy at Pando. She _****ing. hates. Uber._


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> send everything to Sarah Lacy at Pando. She _****ing. hates. Uber._


Except Ellen Huet has written extensively on Drivers' Issues. She also broke the about New Uber_SF Drivers being onboarded at 25% commission:
*Look Out! 25%Commission Is Next For All UberX Drivers!*


----------



## Ubers bad (May 18, 2015)

I wish that uber starts taking 40% commission from all drivers so that nobody ever thinks about driving for GUbER again the company is very horrible and will deactivate you and leave you homeless and hungry for very dumb reasons and won't give you a chance to try and ever drive for them again..... As far as uber riders go why are you all paying ridiculous surge pricing every time you open the app to request for a vehicle your being charged double. Don't we all deserve a fair rate? Screw GUBER every rider start using LYFT and I promise you that you will never go back to GuBEr!! Don't believe me try it for yourself and tell me when you had to pay a stupid surge pricing for no apparent reason. EVERY RIDER WHO READS THIS TRY LYFT LYFT IS 100000000 TIMES BETTER THAN gUBEr! Fk UBER USE LYFT!!!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Ubers bad said:


> I wish that uber starts taking 40% commission from all drivers so that nobody ever thinks about driving for GUbER again the company is very horrible and will deactivate you and leave you homeless and hungry for very dumb reasons and won't give you a chance to try and ever drive for them again..... As far as uber riders go why are you all paying ridiculous surge pricing every time you open the app to request for a vehicle your being charged double. Don't we all deserve a fair rate? Screw GUBER every rider start using LYFT and I promise you that you will never go back to GuBEr!! Don't believe me try it for yourself and tell me when you had to pay a stupid surge pricing for no apparent reason. EVERY RIDER WHO READS THIS TRY LYFT LYFT IS 100000000 TIMES BETTER THAN gUBEr! Fk UBER USE LYFT!!!!


Ubers bad you do realize that Lyft has its own form of surge pricing as well and in most markets Lyft is the more exspensive of the two. Clearly you,were deactivated from Uber for good reason, so you started driving for the less popular Lyft.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

_*Uber's CFO Brent Callinicos *apparently said that the company saw raising commissions as a valid way to earn more and bolster its valuation, said Fortress Investment Group president Michael Novogratz in a panel on Sunday. He said that Callinicos had described this dynamic to him when Uber was raising money this winter._

_When Novogratz asked Callinicos why Uber would risk upsetting drivers by raising rates 5%, he said Callinicos didn't hesitate and said, "*Because we can.*"_


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

http://time.com/3883508/uber-drivers-fees/


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Ubers bad said:


> I wish that uber starts taking 40% commission from all drivers so that nobody ever thinks about driving for GUbER again the company is very horrible and will deactivate you and leave you homeless and hungry for very dumb reasons and won't give you a chance to try and ever drive for them again..... As far as uber riders go why are you all paying ridiculous surge pricing every time you open the app to request for a vehicle your being charged double. Don't we all deserve a fair rate? Screw GUBER every rider start using LYFT and I promise you that you will never go back to GuBEr!! Don't believe me try it for yourself and tell me when you had to pay a stupid surge pricing for no apparent reason. EVERY RIDER WHO READS THIS TRY LYFT LYFT IS 100000000 TIMES BETTER THAN gUBEr! Fk UBER USE LYFT!!!!


Next maneuver for Uber part time drivers will be charged various commissions dependent on how many hours a driver drives. Not tied to what time frame a driver started driving.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Next maneuver for Uber part time drivers will be charged various commissions dependent on how many hours a driver drives. Not tied to what time frame a driver started driving.


It is! San Fran & San Diego. Time article


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Except ehuet is a forum member and has written extensively on Drivers' Issues. She also broke the about New Uber_SF Drivers being onboarded at 25% commission:
> *Look Out! 25%Commission Is Next For All UberX Drivers!*


What stands out in the story is the driver was unaware Uber was taking out the 30% commission. Geez!! Sad! This is why Uber has no problem getting new drivers. They do not know what is going on.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Instyle said:


> It is! San Fran & San Diego. Time article


That's for new drivers only. My point was Uber doing this to part time drivers who are are not new in 2015.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I wonder how many New Drivers in SF & San Diego, recruited under #UberMILITARY, got signed up for this without even knowing it?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...eterans-on-this-forum.3732/page-7#post-274747


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I wonder how many New Drivers in SF & San Diego, recruited under #UberMILITARY, got signed up for this without even knowing it?
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...eterans-on-this-forum.3732/page-7#post-274747


Would be interesting to know.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

In the grand scheme of things, Uber is very much still in a "beta" stage. They still have thousands of cities that they can expand into. If they lose a bunch of you all before then, it's no big deal to them. They'll eventually find the balance between fare and commission, and right now they are trying to find the balance that works best for them. They'll be forced to find this balance, once they have a hard enough time attracting and retaining drivers to reach whatever their customer goals are. 

After all, Uber has a very large growing fan base among pax. They love it. So Uber needs to ensure they still have a large driver base. If enough people start thinking Uber isn't a reliable service they can get on their smart phone, they will look elsewhere. So expect regular toying around until they develop a formula that strikes the best of both worlds.

Honestly, I think the taxi like fare structure will have to go in the long run. Customer "sticker shock" will hit enough people across enough cities, that they will start groaning about it badly to the media, and it'll make them look bad. Especially if Über ever becomes a household name, and not just something the young tech savvy crowd is into.

In my opinion, Uber should start charging pax flat fare fees on every ride. Or maybe look into a novel approach, where people put out a bid for a ride, like on eBay. That way it's like the driver and pax have worked out a mutually agreeable rate that works for the both of them, and neither feels short changed.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Ubers bad said:


> I wish that uber starts taking 40% commission from all drivers so that nobody ever thinks about driving for GUbER again the company is very horrible and will deactivate you and leave you homeless and hungry for very dumb reasons and won't give you a chance to try and ever drive for them again..... As far as uber riders go why are you all paying ridiculous surge pricing every time you open the app to request for a vehicle your being charged double. Don't we all deserve a fair rate? Screw GUBER every rider start using LYFT and I promise you that you will never go back to GuBEr!! Don't believe me try it for yourself and tell me when you had to pay a stupid surge pricing for no apparent reason. EVERY RIDER WHO READS THIS TRY LYFT LYFT IS 100000000 TIMES BETTER THAN gUBEr! Fk UBER USE LYFT!!!!


I've seen some of the intellect that drive uberX and people would still drive at 40% commission while telling themselves its still better than the 50% cab drivers get. No sense of true cost or time


----------



## Bill 99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Beur said:


> Ubers bad you do realize that Lyft has its own form of surge pricing as well and in most markets Lyft is the more exspensive of the two. Clearly you,were deactivated from Uber for good reason, so you started driving for the less popular Lyft.


I like everything about lyft except their measly PRIME TIME (comparable to uber surge) PT is a joke! nearly non existent in LA and OC... too bad.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Tests 30% Fee, Its Highest Yet*
*http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-tests-30-fee-its-highest-yet-1431989126*

One driver in San Diego, posting under the name uberclone to the UberPeople online forum for Uber drivers, said he quit the job after just one week because, he said, "Uber's 30% cut is way too high"-especially after factoring in the extra costs like gas and the wear and tear it put on his vehicle.

"I made roughly $211 profit after expenses and I don't care to say how many ridiculous miles I put on my SUV," he said. "I'm done!"


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

See attached. As I mentioned, typical driver mentality lol


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

30% is high. And at that point I might question how long is be willing to Uber for 70%. But the math supports still being able to make a profit, just like at 80%, so long as you aren't driving in a new and thus rapidly depreciating vehicle.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> In the grand scheme of things, Uber is very much still in a "beta" stage. They still have thousands of cities that they can expand into. If they lose a bunch of you all before then, it's no big deal to them. They'll eventually find the balance between fare and commission, and right now they are trying to find the balance that works best for them. They'll be forced to find this balance, once they have a hard enough time attracting and retaining drivers to reach whatever their customer goals are.


Yes uber is fairly new& testing different things but they are alienating some good drivers out their. & I only see it getting worse not better for us . 
The only way to grow & keep the drivers happy is to charge a fair price for our services. We should be able to make a decent hourly wage, which cannot be made with these ridiculous prices. 
Even some good drivers if they stick around they will be forced into bankruptcy when & if they need to fix or buy new vehicles. Did uber do it's management hiring @ a fast food chain ? (No offense to those hard workers)
Because it seems (uber management) they are jealous that a uberx driver could make more than them.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

Nooa said:


> Yes uber is fairly new& testing different things but they are alienating some good drivers out their. & I only see it getting worse not better for us .
> The only way to grow & keep the drivers happy is to charge a fair price for our services. We should be able to make a decent hourly wage, which cannot be made with these ridiculous prices.
> Even some good drivers if they stick around they will be forced into bankruptcy when & if they need to fix or buy new vehicles. Did uber do it's management hiring @ a fast food chain ? (No offense to those hard workers)
> Because it seems (uber management) they are jealous that a uberx driver could make more than them.


They may alienate drivers. This is true. But there are 210 million drivers in America. I'm guessing they are willing to bet the good drivers aren't overly unique, and easier to find than not.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Uber looses drivers faster than they hire them . Yes They will give anyone with a pulse a car, but @ these rates & commissions those people would not be able to pay for them. Thus my point about putting drivers into bankruptcy.

I see a day coming with a very very large class action lawsuit for their deception of those 210 million drivers. Boston Coach had far fewer drivers yet that lawsuit settlement was $1 million in 2008. 
Also a class action against Carey Limousine also settled for much more. 
http://www.bryanschwartzlaw.com/01-09-13.htm


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

This gig should only be a side job. You should only turn it into a full time job if you've run out of options at the time. If you are banking on making a full time career out of a company that has only been around a couple of years, you are in for a very rude awakening, one which it seems most won't learn from anyway. If you are going to do this full time, just become a legit full time taxi cab driver. 

Uber can't drive you into BK. Only people who can't manage their finances do that. And I should know, I've done it myself once, and I've since made a career out of dealing with people in similar situations.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> This gig should only be a side job. You should only turn it into a full time job if you've run out of options at the time. If you are banking on making a full time career out of a company that has only been around a couple of years, you are in for a very rude awakening, one which it seems most won't learn from anyway. If you are going to do this full time, just become a legit full time taxi cab driver.
> 
> Uber can't drive you into BK. Only people who can't manage their finances do that. And I should know, I've done it myself once, and I've since made a career out of dealing with people in similar situations.


First I do not do uber full time in fact I have a hard time to even do it 5 hours a week I would rather drive around & watch in horror those driving around with the app still on. But I stay active because it was & may be good again someday & for fun I want to stick around until that day when the UBER class action lawsuit pays off my car for me. 
Like Boston Coach did with my Lincoln Town Car back in 2008.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

Not a bad idea. I personally like the idea this gig will lower my tax liabilities on my regular job, as the standard government deduction for mileage will likely result in me showing a net loss on my Schedule C. 

I had 43 in fares Saturday. Uber paid me 35. I drove 64 miles. At .57 cents per mile, that gives me an expense of $36, or a loss of -$1. But in reality, my expenses were only an estimated $.13 cents per mile, or $8 for gas/wear/tear. My car depreciation value is pretty much flat at this point. 

So the way I look at it, I just made $28 tax free. Indeed, the government even still owes me. So it's like they are paying me to drive for Uber.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Idk but as a business I don't think about doing uber as a tax deduction. I really don't need anymore after gas, insurance, car washes, telephones (cell&800#), websites, business cards, reservation software, health insurance, advertising, marketing, Uber is an after thought when I am doing absolutely nothing sometimes I'd be better off working & making $50 (which used to be $100) than going out & spending $100. But lately I'd rather spend the $100 than work for UBER.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Maybe I've missed it but it seems no one is counting the SRF. 

Currently, Uber's cut already varies between 25-45% depending on how short the ride is. So Uber's cut will now be between 32-50% once the SRF is factored.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

You are correct. Duggles.. and doing a short trip under these new terms. YOU will be LOSING MONEY.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

If it ever becomes the case that Uber drivers are making more from driver referrals than from the sale of the product, UberX can be prosecuted as a pyramid scheme. I imagine with this major rise in Uber’s commission, some sweet $1,000 referral deal can’t be far off.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

if they go to 30percent i send the ceo and all staff this

[video]


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Tests Taking Even More From Its Drivers With 30% Commission*
> 
> Ellen Huet
> 
> ...


Someone needs to remind Uber there is no need to tip!!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

It needs to be pointed out that if this "Test" of Tiered Commission is fully implemented, Uber can make it applicable to existing Drivers.

From the partnership agreement:


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Tests Taking Even More From Its Drivers With 30% Commission*
> 
> Ellen Huet
> 
> ...


POSTS# 1,3,5,13,18/chi1cabby : Bison
has Only Two Words...
Multiplied by FIVE! "Thank You × 5"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Instyle said:


> http://time.com/3883508/uber-drivers-fees/


POST # 8 /Instyle : Bostonian Bison
"Up Over" Thanks You
for the Hyperlinked Time Article 
and Visiting from "Down Under".
I gather that You're Online from
Greater South-of-Brisbane?

"SmallWorld"Dept: Although You may be 
Aware that Queensland's and Florida's
Slogans are Identical "(The) Sunshine
State" I can Assure You that Virtually
No One in Florida, save This Bison,
realizes that Gold Coast boasts a
"Miami" as well as a "Palm Beach". 
Bob's Your Uncle!


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

well Uber used to give drivers 100% in the beginning. drivers just paid for the Ap service. I think it should but a flat rate 1.50 a mile and 90/10 split!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You know, I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer but it seems to me that if Uber raised rates by 50% in most of these markets, we would still be cheaper than a cab and Uber would be getting a lot more money (like the 30% on the cheap fares) without pissing off their contractors.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Uber seems to be facing a real dilemma, namely, how to continue its increasing meteoric valuation. They have grown sooo fast that investors will not accept 'normal' or 'acceptable' growth. So, Uber has do what it must to continue it's increasing valuation. And that is done by showing increasing revenues to its current and potential investors. Partners/Drivers are a means to an end. Ultimately the SRF and revenue share will top out and Uber will be forced to accept 'normal' growth.

This thread is very discouraging!

Uber On!!!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> if Uber raised rates by 50% in most of these markets, we would still be cheaper than a cab and Uber would be getting a lot more money


Raising Rates is the last thing Uber wants to do at this time as it would lead to slowing down the ridership growth.

Uber's aim in this "Test" of Tiered Commission is to find a way to achieve Higher Revenues with Higher Profit Margins, and at the same time maintain growth in number of Drivers, Riders and Rides given.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

So what comes after 30% commission?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SCdave said:


> So what comes after 30% commission?


I assume Uber would be happy with 30% UberX commission.

With 30% commission + $1/Ride SRF, Uber's Effective Commission Rate would be 37% for an Avg. UberX Fare ($10). For a $4 Minimum Fare, Uber's Effective Commission would be 47.5%. For a long $40 Fare, Effective Commission would be 31.75%.

In it's presentations to VC Investors, Uber's justified it's valuation assumptions on 30% commission basis.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Raising Rates is the last thing Uber wants to do at this time as it would lead to slowing down the ridership growth.
> 
> Uber's aim in this "Test" of Tiered Commission is to find a way to achieve Higher Revenues with Higher Profit Margins, and at the same time maintain growth in number of Drivers, Riders and Rides given.


If you add in "and kill off Lyft" I'll agree wholeheartedly!! I guess I'll never be a great businessman because I just don't have the ruthlessness and insensitivity to the needs of my partners that they possess.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> If you add in "and kill off Lyft" I'll agree wholeheartedly!!


I used to think that "Kill Lyft" was the main goal of Uber policy decisions.
I now think that if "Kill Lyft" is happy by product of policy decisions, Uber wouldn't mind that at all.
Nowadays the only goal of Uber's policy decisions is to able to justify it's $50 Billion valuation by showing continued astounding growth in key metrics.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I used to think that "Kill Lyft" was the main goal of Uber policy decisions.
> I now think that if "Kill Lyft" is happy by product of policy decisions, Uber wouldn't mind that at all.
> Nowadays the only goal of Uber's policy decisions is to able to justify it's $50 Billion valuation by showing continued astounding growth in key metrics.


When you put it like that, I have to agree. Makes a lot of sense to look at everything as a valuation justification. 1) get millions of new customers, 10's of millions more rides, at early stages growth is all there is, even if it's not big profit. Later when growth slows down you wow them by increasing revenue per ride (fare/commission) increase. Right out of the pump and dump handbook!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I used to think that "Kill Lyft" was the main goal of Uber policy decisions.
> I now think that if "Kill Lyft" is happy by product of policy decisions, Uber wouldn't mind that at all.
> Nowadays the only goal of Uber's policy decisions is to able to justify it's $50 Billion valuation by showing continued astounding growth in key metrics.


Yes, lets round-up so we can just say that in San Diego, Uber's take of the $4 minimum ride payment by Riders is 50%. So a chi1cabby Tweet may be on Uber Tweeter Account: " Uber now takes 50% of $4 minimum UberX charge in San Diego" for New Drivers (rounded up).

* Notice I don't use "Fare" since Uber will argue that the $1 SRF is not calculated into the fare. Just use "Charge" or something to that effect.

Edit: Or just say "New Uber Trend is to keep 50% of Minimum Ride Charge for Uber Service". Unbelievable.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I used to think that "Kill Lyft" was the main goal of Uber policy decisions.
> I now think that if "Kill Lyft" is happy by product of policy decisions, Uber wouldn't mind that at all.
> Nowadays the only goal of Uber's policy decisions is to able to justify it's $50 Billion valuation by showing continued astounding growth in key metrics.


...I agree...


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I used to think that "Kill Lyft" was the main goal of Uber policy decisions.
> I now think that if "Kill Lyft" is happy by product of policy decisions, Uber wouldn't mind that at all.
> Nowadays the only goal of Uber's policy decisions is to able to justify it's $50 Billion valuation by showing continued astounding growth in key metrics.


You are exactly right. The real 'Finish Line' for Uber is the IPO and the WSJ reported today preparations are under way.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-in-talks-for-1-billion-credit-facility-with-banks-1432265901


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> You are exactly right. The real 'Finish Line' for Uber is the IPO and the WSJ reported today preparations are under way.
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-in-talks-for-1-billion-credit-facility-with-banks-1432265901


That sounds more like they are running out of investor money.
Their ability to attract money diminishes with each lawsuit filed.

Are they really looking for money to cash out jittery investors?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

observer said:


> That sounds more like they are running out of investor money.
> Their ability to attract money diminishes with each lawsuit filed.
> 
> Are they really looking for money to cash out jittery investors?


I don't understand how that stuff works enough to say. But I do know that Facebook IPO made Zuckerberg & friends billionaires. And I'm sure Kalanick & friends are drooling over their turn at an IPO. You don't get this close to an IPO and not cross the finish line when you have an over inflated $50 Billion valuation. If I were Kalanick, I'd be in a big hurry now too. The article says it appears gUber (lol) is preparing for that IPO and I believe the Wall Street Journal knows a little about these things.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> I don't understand how that stuff works enough to say. But I do know that Facebook IPO made Zuckerberg & friends billionaires. And I'm sure Kalanick & friends are drooling over their turn at an IPO. You don't get this close to an IPO and not cross the finish line when you have an over inflated $50 Billion valuation. If I were Kalanick, I'd be in a big hurry now too. The article says it appears gUber (lol) is preparing for that IPO and I believe the Wall Street Journal knows a little about these things.


You understand enough to know Ubers valuation is overinflated. 

I think every day, more and more people, understand that Uber is a house of cards.

Each lawsuit filed is a card pulled from the house of cards.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

observer said:


> You understand enough to know Ubers valuation is overinflated.
> 
> I think every day, more and more people, understand that Uber is a house of cards.
> 
> Each lawsuit filed is a card pulled from the house of cards.


Has Uber ever won a lawsuit?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Has Uber ever won a lawsuit?


One in NYC a couple years ago, probably more, but as time goes on more and more are getting filed.

Their legal bills have to be astronomical.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> The real 'Finish Line' for Uber is the IPO and the WSJ reported today preparations are under way.
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-in-talks-for-1-billion-credit-facility-with-banks-1432265901


That link leads to the article behind the pay wall, this link doesn't:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...JQdb-KLtATiy2MfOQ&sig2=Xecvm9Zp9yC_qT21ffGvXA
_Negotiating a credit line is a move that often signals the early stages of preparation for an IPO as it helps cement relationships with banks, though the two capital raisings aren't necessarily linked. *An IPO isn't imminent, however, people familiar with the talks said. One person said a debut wasn't expected until next year at the earliest.*_


UberRidiculous said:


> The article says it appears gUber (lol) is preparing for that IPO and I believe the Wall Street Journal knows a little about these things.


 The three WSJ reporters who wrote this article, cover financial news. The thinking of many journos who regularly cover Uber is that an IPO is unlikely this year.
Uber would have to disclose it's Financials, current regulatory & legal hurdles, as well as likely risks going forward. And Uber is highly unlikely to air it's dirty laundry at this time.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> That link leads to the article behind the pay wall, this link doesn't:
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...JQdb-KLtATiy2MfOQ&sig2=Xecvm9Zp9yC_qT21ffGvXA
> _Negotiating a credit line is a move that often signals the early stages of preparation for an IPO as it helps cement relationships with banks, though the two capital raisings aren't necessarily linked. *An IPO isn't imminent, however, people familiar with the talks said. One person said a debut wasn't expected until next year at the earliest.*_
> The three WSJ reporters who wrote this article, cover financial news. The thinking of many journos who regularly cover Uber is that an IPO is unlikely this year.
> Uber would have to disclose it's Financials, current regulatory & legal hurdles, as well as risks going forward. And Uber is highly unlikely to disclose that at this time.


You're right because disclosure is not their forte. When you put it THAT way, it makes me go hmmmm.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Why not 50/50 - that would be fair to Uber.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Re Uber IPO.

When the Uber IPO actually happens, can I just do a straight "Car Equity" for "Stock Equity" Swap, and leave out the Uber Driving in the middle?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes! All of us shareholders, and all we have to do it recruit/manage our team or “downline” of drivers! Finally the pyramid part of the scheme is at last available to us.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Raising Rates is the last thing Uber wants to do at this time as it would lead to slowing down the ridership growth.
> 
> Uber's aim in this "Test" of Tiered Commission is to find a way to achieve Higher Revenues with Higher Profit Margins, and at the same time maintain growth in number of Drivers, Riders and Rides given.


Raising rates will NOT slow down ridership growth. Because
1. we are still cheaper than a cab/taxi. 
2. People do not have to tip.
3 . It's more convenient.
I have never had one person complain about uber's price being too high. In Boston anyways even with all the surge pricing we had during our winter, people still used uber with no complaints.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Of course the rides aren't going to complaint at those measly 70 cents/mile. It's the drivers uber should be concerned about. Without them uber is nothing.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

biozon said:


> Why not 50/50 - that would be fair to Uber.


50/50 @ $3.50 a mile @ 1.00 a minute maybe.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Not sure of someone else said it but they could implement it tomorrow and a majority of the clueless drivers wouldn't even notice.


----------



## FrankUberBlack (May 10, 2015)

If newbies are willing to work with a 30% cut, Uber will eventually attrition out those unwilling to work for that, "because they can". This is a pattern.


----------

